# ANYONE FROM ILLINOIS????????



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

just wondrin if anyone was from illinois?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I am from illinois, east central. Southwest of Chicago


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I am from northern IL.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Central Illinois, Springfield to be exact.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

peoria


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i live in southern il.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

FROM ROCKFORD IL. JUST MOVED TO FARGO LAST JAN. MARTY


----------



## handye9 (Aug 28, 2007)

Northern Illinois. Just down the road from Great America.


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

southern IL. hardin co.


----------

